

Samsung Galaxy S5 Crash Test Epic Fail - LeoNatan25
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuOH4cCxpac

======
amits89
As Galaxy S5 is not made of premium material, Well HTC One M8 & iPhone 5C can
survive this test.

